

Room 77 - We just launched a new hotel search engine - calbear81

TL;DR - We built a crazy fast and comprehensive hotel search engine that has awesome search capabilities and we have a concierge team that helps you get into a better room -- for free.<p>Last Episode's Recap: We launched in February with virtual views from thousands of hotels helping people FIND a better hotel room to book.<p>Today: We just launched a fresh redesign to our entire site and added in what we think, frankly, is a killer hotel search and booking experience and here's why:<p>Our video explains it better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3fnvpCG9jY<p>1) It's crazy fast, give it a try.  It's like Google hotel finder fast but we use real-time pricing.<p>2) We show you pricing from all the major players.  No one else shows you prices from Expedia, Orbitz, Priceline, etc. all at once.<p>3) We still kept our original hotel content and when available, you can filter by "room view" or by best value (free wifi, free breakfast, free parking, free shuttle).<p>4) Room Concierge - We think of it like Zappos meets the entire online hotel industry.  Usually, when you book online, you're treated as a second-class citizen.  The normal sites take your credit card and then they're done.  We're using our knowledge of the best rooms in hotels and providing everyone who books a 3-star or better hotel FREE concierge service to help fight for a better room on your behalf.  Want a QUIET room that doesn't sit across from an ice machine on the street level?  Just tell us and 48 hours before you get to the hotel, our team lets you know what we've been able to do for you at the hotel.  In our testing, 90%+ of the requests we make on behalf of our customers result in a room the customer wants.<p>5) This is a R77 Labs product, but try the free form search field out above the results.  We've built standard search engine like snippeting and searching across information for over 120,000+ hotels.  Want a room with an Eiffel Tower view?  Just search for hotels in Paris and type in "Eiffel tower view" in that free form box and see what we come up with.  Try combination searches like "ocean view balcony jetted tub".  Ranked, indexed, delivered.
======
calbear81
Clickable: <http://www.room77.com>

Clickable video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3fnvpCG9jY&list=HL132090...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3fnvpCG9jY&list=HL1320902569&feature=mh_lolz)

Also, one of our engineers will be checking periodically to answer any
questions about how we built our site and the technology behind it.

------
grah4
Great work!

Could you talk more about your room concierge service? Are you automating the
request procedure or does the room concierge team contact the hotels?

I'm curious what the process looks like from the hotel perspective.

~~~
grah4
Some tnooz coverage[1] hit my inbox which answered my question. I love the
idea of room concierge and hope you guys can increase the granted request
rate. Best of luck.

[1] [http://www.tnooz.com/2011/11/10/news/room-77-launches-
metase...](http://www.tnooz.com/2011/11/10/news/room-77-launches-metasearch-
and-emailing-room-requests-to-hotels)

~~~
calbear81
Thanks Grah4! Sorry for my delayed response, we were up quite late last night.
I think people will really start picking up on it once they've tried it out
and get a better room.

